# Finally Finished Black Walnut Chest/Cabinet



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Not sure what to call this thing. It sits my my wife's side of the bed and acts as a night stand and storage cabinet.

Anyway it is finished. A few weeks ago I was asking for advise on finishing the black walnut in natural. I had never worked a black walnut project of this size before. On most of the walnut I used a lacquer sandins dealer before sanding. The finish is several coats of lacquer. The final two coats being the water based lacquer in satin.

The top is a piece of green river granite inset into the top. As my wife places drinks, coffee, etc on here I do not have to worry about her marring the wood.

The inside lining is birch plywood stained dark. The inside shelf is walnut. I added a different touch by providing a pullout for my wife to store VHS tapes and small books.


















































I hope I am doing this picture thing right for this forum.

George


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Super fine. Looks great.
I really like the low luster fiish on the wood. It lets the grain show through.

Gerry


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Great looking cabinet.


----------



## KJWoodworking (Feb 15, 2008)

Awesome I love it.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Well, you hit my soft spot with walnut anyway... Nice looking piece!!


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

*Very nice!!!*

That looks awsome. I bet your wife loves it. I have been planing a similar look for a stereo cabinet. It looks like the way you did the raised panels was that you glued up the frame and then routed the inside versus doing it before with rail and style bits. Was there a reason other than preference for that? Also are your panels glued in?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Georgec You have done well.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

djonesax said:


> That looks awsome. I bet your wife loves it. I have been planing a similar look for a stereo cabinet. It looks like the way you did the raised panels was that you glued up the frame and then routed the inside versus doing it before with rail and style bits. Was there a reason other than preference for that? Also are your panels glued in?


I did route the inside of the rails and styles before glue up. I was just careful to not go past where I needed the cut. I used a chisel and hammer to finish the corners where necessary. (helped out by a rasp on a dremel tool) I route the decorative edge on the frame after it is glued up.

The panels are not glued in. They are held in solely by the 1/4 birch plywood on the back of the door. I do not think there is any potential expansion problem with walnut that is very old, but why take any chances.

Good luck on the stereo cabinet.

George


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Are those VCR tapes?!?!?! Are you sure this piece isn't an antique? :laughing:
All kidding aside, I love this piece. The grains look incredible. GREAT JOB.
Ken


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Very nicely done George. That's great looking walnut! :thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> Are those VCR tapes?!?!?! Are you sure this piece isn't an antique? :laughing:
> All kidding aside, I love this piece. The grains look incredible. GREAT JOB.
> Ken


Yes, those are VCR tapes. One on the reasons I put the pullout in the unit. I was very careful to select the best pieces of walnut that I could find with the best grain.

Thanks for the comments.

George


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Beautiful work. Red


----------

